# micropetalum!



## youngslipper (Jun 5, 2015)

I just love this group! I want every single one! I have the chance to buy a phrag besseae, fischeri, andreettae and kovachii! Here in my country South Africa. The most expensive plants on earth, costing over R7000 aprox $700  

Any tips for next year would be appreciated. Might order some from peruflora or ecuagenera, might be a import but cheaper than SA plants. If anyone know the price of andreettae an kovachii on peruflora i would much appreciate.


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 5, 2015)

Where do you live???


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 5, 2015)

Pretoria, Gauteng in South Africa


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2015)

I would mail you some for a lot less.


----------

